# New ride 2001 1.8t Quattro Avant



## AvantTurbo (Mar 29, 2011)

Just got my first Audi which is my first European car. Im super exited for it to warm up so i can get to work on it! Its a 2001 (B5) 1.8T Quattro Avant, with a 5 speed, it has 212,000 on the body and trans and 90k on the motor. I got it for a steal 1k and its really solid, has had only one owner and besides a few paint chips all it needs right now is a clutch and some trim pieces. 

Things i want for it
.springs (coil overs in future)
.turbo back exhaust
.intake
.chip (arp?)

If anyone has suggestions on brands for anything I've listed or products you would recommend staying away from please post and leave some info. Thanks for everything im going to be reaserching like crazy so ill be sure to post more of what i find. I'll also get some pictures posted so you can let me know what you think!

AvantTurbo


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Congrats man.

Post up some pictures.

www.flickr.com


----------



## AvantTurbo (Mar 29, 2011)

*Phone pictures, sorry. More later.*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626387945388/


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Congrats man. What are the plans for it?


----------



## AvantTurbo (Mar 29, 2011)

Im not 100% on my plans BUT black emblems black wheels i have Borbet 5 spokes for it 30% tint all around. Also mechanically it needs a clutch im not sure what i want to put in possibly stage 2. In the future after i get a second trans i'd like turbo back exhaust down pipe, also Eibachs for now with a 1.25in. drop possibly coil overs in the future.


----------



## AudibahnA4 (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome and I like the plans that you have for it.:thumbup: Were in WI are you from.


----------



## AvantTurbo (Mar 29, 2011)

AudibahnA4 said:


> Welcome and I like the plans that you have for it.:thumbup: Were in WI are you from.


20 minutes north of Milwaukee. I've just purchased a stage 1 ARP ecu from a friend who crashed his b5 but i still havent gotten a clutch i cant decide if i should just go OEM (Sachs or Luk) or do i upgrade to a stage 1 or 2 clutch?


----------



## AvantTurbo (Mar 29, 2011)

wow i had no idea how far away Elk Mound was do you go to the races at Road America?


----------

